# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box  Falcon Box & Miracle Key Edition 1.5 Out (Samsung New Models | MTK UNIVERSAL) 5 March

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Falcon Box & Miracle Key Edition 1.5 Out (Samsung New Models | MTK UNIVERSAL) 5 March*  *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM  Version 1.5 (5th March 2015)*  *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability.   Miracle Falcon Box 1.5 Highlights.*  *MTK UNIVERSAL FLASHER ADDED.**SAMSUNG NEW MODELS ADDED.**ADVANCED ANDROID VIRUS REMOVAL.* *
What News in Falcon Box & Miracle Key Edition 1.5
------------------------------------------------------- MTK Android Attack Added
-------------------------------------------------------
# Factory Flash Supported.
# Format Supported.
# Erase for MTK Devices Supported. 
MT6572
MT6573
MT6577
MT6582
MT6589
MT6592
MT6595
MT6732
MT6735
MT6752
MT6753
MT6795  
------------------------------------------------------- Samsung Android Attack Added
------------------------------------------------------- 
# Repair Network / Patch Cert for Samsung SPD Platform*.
# Reset MSL For Samsung SPD Platform by Root. 
SM-G110B
SM-G110H
SM-G110M
SM-G130E
SM-G130H
SM-G130HN
SM-G130M
SM-G130U
SM-G316HU
SM-G316M
SM-G318H
SM-G318ML
SM-G360HU
SM-J100H
SM-J100ML
SM-T113
SM-T116NU
SM-T116NY
SM-T560
SM-T561
SM-G350E
SM-G355H
SM-G355HN
SM-G355M
SM-G360H 
# Ability to Select Partition Before Flash Samsung Devices
   This means you don't have to wait for updates or package files 
   to reset FRP on new security Samsung Just select older firmware and check sboot.  
------------------------------------------------------- Android Universal Added
------------------------------------------------------- 
# Ability to Edit Virus Database. 
# Users Can Add/Remove Apk Names to Database.
# Users can Share Database Files. *  *-------------------------------------------------------* *Other Fixes -------------------------------------------------------
# Fixed Huawei Bootloader Read  *  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  FALCON BOX Next Generation Tool 
Br [SV] Miracle Team***

----------


## mohamed73

*Some use full links*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mourad38

شكرا لك

----------


## lmobarmij

شكرا لك

----------

